# Tanks 11-12



## Parthapratim (29 Mar 2013)

45cm, that I failed to grow submerged with DIY co2





60cm, with DIY co2




5ltr PICO


----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2013)

The 5ltr pico is stunning, depth and scale is great.


----------



## tim (29 Mar 2013)

Nice tanks I echo gill's comment the pico is stunning great depth for a small tank good job mate.


----------



## Parthapratim (30 Mar 2013)

some more PICs


----------



## martinmjr62 (30 Mar 2013)

I cant believe the size of this tank,well done indeed
Cheers
Martin


----------



## greenink (30 Mar 2013)

Amazing. So skilful. Are these basically 100% water change a day type tanks?


----------



## markj (31 Mar 2013)

great looking tanks


----------



## faizal (1 Apr 2013)

Amazing work. Wow !!!


----------



## Henry (5 Apr 2013)

What on earth is threaded between the root knot?

Absolutely stunning finish to the scape. Imaginative too.


----------



## Parthapratim (6 Apr 2013)

Thanks...its root wood, very thin, you may get with normal drift wood.

Smallest one kept maximum time as emersed, other normal 50% WC weekly


----------

